# Yellow perch report Dec 2011



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

We are catching yellow perch up to 12" in Bell grove ponds and crappies too. All on minnows on a jig on the bottom..........woody


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I have fished off the point by the highway before with no luck. Where is a good spot to go? The only other spot I have been to I had to clear brush the whole way in.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Woody thanks for the tip. Been gong crazy to find a spot close to Glen Burnie. Does anyone know if that's fresh or salt. Didn't get a fresh license for 2011 and don't want to break the law for Christmas (and get caught)


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

It's salt, there's just not alot of easy to get to spots.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Stink-Bait might try it this weekend. Just bought some new crappie jigs and floats today. I see Woody says to work the bottom with minnows so I will have to find some. Is Warrens still open or did they retire already? Really sorry to see them go . They were/are good folks


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Woody are you fishing from your boat?? I don't see a place to park on the map otherwise?? Thanks for any info you can provide

Tracker16


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

The easiest Pond to fish from shore would be the one behind the American Legion on Belle Grove Rd.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

You also can walk down the power line road and fish two ponds.The ponds hold some big yellow perch,largemouth bass,crappies,catfish,crap,stripers and white perch at times.There is a road that is block off leading to a point down near the over pass but I don't no about parking there.Behid the American Legion is a good spot because you have shallow water on the right side and deep water on the left side.If you want to fish there go over wear the dugouts are and park then you will see a place you can walk though to get to the water.There was trash cans there for your trash so please keep it clean so they will keep letting us fish there..............woody


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

If you are looking at the belle grove ponds area on google maps and you follow the patapsco river a short distance northeast from the ponds, there appears to be a small boat ramp. Does anyone know the story on this ramp? This looks like a really cool place to explore on a kayak...


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

If you take 648 pass Bell grove and across the little bridge you will find lansdown town houses on the left and a little store on the right.Just as you pass the store make a right turn and go to the end of the road and make a left turn and look for the entrance to the park and ramp.Make sure you lock up everything after you put your boat in and to get to the ponds after you leave the ramp make a right and head for the other side of the over pass............woody


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this a public ramp? Are you saying it is a bad area? I dont see it listed on the DNR website.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Is this a public ramp? Are you saying it is a bad area? I dont see it listed on the DNR website.


Area is not TO bad, but I wouldn't leave anything of value in plain sight.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

May have to check this out next year. Woody my boat is about the same size as yours. 16 ft with a 25hp motor is that ok for that area? Thanks for any info you can provide

Tracker16


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

That will work,but when I fish there I bank fish..............woody


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Woody- where do you park when you fish the power line area? I normally park by the old bar that is south east of the gate. I've never had issues there but curious if there is something closer.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll be fishing The Grove for neds when I return home from CA next month.


----------

